# A Thread in Which We Communicate Only Through Imagery



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

C-c-c-combo breaker!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> http://userserve-ak.last.fm/serve/_/60858463/Sergei+Prokofiev+sp2.png
> 
> http://www.visualphotos.com/photo/2x4262838/Businessman_Holding_Knife_Behind_His_Back_MON098058.jpg


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Ooh


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Unless I really was paying less attention in English than I thought I was; imagery is a literary technique, not literally "images".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Unless I really was paying less attention in English than I thought I was; imagery is a literary technique, not literally "images".


I know that, but I don't see how you could actually communicate using _only_ imagery. So I'm just doing what everyone else is doing, posting images.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

This kind of thread might work on an imageboard, but it'd never work on a regular forum.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

[I have to type in something or else the picture won't insert so please ingnore the text]


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

/


----------

